# Have you heard this one?



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Have you heard this one? :-D 

A couple of ******** are out in the woods hunting when one of them
falls to the ground. He doesn't seem to be breathing, his eyes are rolled back in his head. The other guy whips out his cell phone
and calls 911. He gasps to the operator, "Bubba is dead! What can I do?"
The operator, in a calm soothing voice says, "Just take it easy. I can
help. First, let's make sure he's dead." There is a silence, then a shot is heard. The guy's voice comes back on the line. 
He says, "OK, now what?" :smt075


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

:smt082 :lol: :smt041 :smt080 :smt081


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

OK, OK, Stop pickin' on Texas! :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Charlie said:


> OK, OK, Stop pickin' on Texas! :-D


Well now.......not ALL ******** come from Texas :lol:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

*One more!*

Here's a classic. I think this actually happened! :wink:

Two good friends are hunting. One accidentally shoots the other one. He rushes his buddy to the hospital where he paces back and forth, waiting for word from the doctor as to his friend's disposition. Finally the doctor comes out with a very sorrowful look on his face. The man ask the doctor "Is he going to be alright Doc?". The Doctor slowly shakes his head and says "He'd had a better chance if you hadn't of gut him".


----------

